# Chicago, Niagra Falls and Toronto



## MysticMcGoo (May 30, 2010)

Toronto doesn't lack a commercial heart. Downtown Yonge street is filled that role for years. And I can't wait until the revamping of Nathan Phillips Square. It does look quite bleek with all that concrete all over the place. But change is comin'!!!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Did you get a chance to walk up Yonge Street, and along Bloor Street? Also Queen Street West. They are very much the "High Streets" for retail in downtownToronto. Nice pics!


----------



## De Prodigy (Nov 3, 2009)

These Toronto shots are very cool.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Younge street didnt really feel like a definative shopping center to me due to the massing of buildings, lack of large retail units and lack of pedestrianisation (also the guide book was quite scathing of it). its not really something i look for anyway when going to a city but it felt one second in a large bustling city center and the next in the suburbs (which isuppose is great for the residents). 

A trip to casa loma, interesting story behind it but a bit pastich for European eyes. Spectacular views of the skyline though




























A tour i went on was quite synical of Torontos modern architecture, which was a bit unfair IMO










What impressed me about Toronto was that it had a bit of everything










Despite the waterfront being quite disconnected from the city, when there its a lovely modern place


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

I recomend the restaurant on the CN tower, funny how your mind plays tricks on you though, as it was revovling i got more convinced we were going to detach from the tower and slip down it like underwear comming off!




















Main station where i arrived



















This was a little tucked away but something i sought out, really was beautiful!


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

That little atrium is by Santiago Calatrava. It's a pretty nice spot just to relax. And you're lucky the dome was open when you were at the CN Tower!

Great pics.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

I remember seeing pics of the atrium on here and beeing really impressed with it, it defiantely lived up to expectations! We were lucky to see it open twice then as some large match was being played the night before as well (all in all i think we went up the tower about 3 times!).










This is where toronto felt like it had its own identity and a sense of the cities history came through. loved the flatiron esque building




























Thsi building looks so colonial




























Again a bit of everything, this looks quite soviet IMO


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

That Flatiron Building (The Gooderham Building 1892) was originally a hotel. Al Capone, the American gangster used to stay there when he came to Canada during Prohibition to buy alcohol to smuggle back into the USA.
Toronto had two Great Fires; one in the 1840's, and one in 1904 that burned down most of the old downtown. That area around the Flatiron was burned in the 1840 fire, but escaped the 1904 one!


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Excellent photography!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Make you wonder what the city would be like now if it hadnt of been for the fires, thanks DanielFigFoz

Last Toronto pics

state (?) capital building























































Look at the number of carriages























































Was looking for this view but only saw it the last minute before the lifts came


----------



## HipHopCanada (Feb 13, 2009)

You showcased Toronto perfectly, great shots.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

cardiff said:


> Last Toronto pics
> 
> state (?) capital building


We have Provinces, not States in Canada, so that is our Ontario Provincial Legislature building.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

This looks like quite an amazing vacation. First all the spectacular architecture of Chicago, and now the extensive tour of downtown Toronto. Thanks for all the great pics and I hope you had a good time!


> Toronto doesn't lack a commercial heart. Downtown Yonge street is filled that role for years.


I personally found the downtown section of Bloor street felt like a more substantial retail street than Yonge. Yonge st mainly has small shops and the larger stores it does have aren't as upscale (plus many stores grouped into the Eaton Centre), whereas Bloor street has a more impressive collection of large and upscale stores/boutiques.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. I wasnt sure what they were called taller,better, thanks for the correction.

I must have missed Bloor street, in addition i was lucky enough to be there just before gay pride so there was quite a festive atmosphere around this district which gave a real buzz to the city.

Last pics now, one night in Chicago before flying home. i asked the Chicago forum for a hotel that gave good views and this one was recomended, i wasnt disapointed!












































































































































































Thats it, hope you enjyoed and thanks for your contributions


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Those views are truly awe inspiring! Some of the most impressive urban vistas to be found on the planet! Sometimes Chicago doesn't even seem real....



cardiff said:


> I must have missed Bloor street, in addition i was lucky enough to be there just before gay pride so there was quite a festive atmosphere around this district which gave a real buzz to the city.


 It looks like you made a brief stop on Bloor. In case you're interested, here's a photo thread from a few years ago that shows the high end retail in the area. I found the area quite fun when I was in town.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

thanks nouvellecosse


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos of Toronto and Chicago.


----------

